# our newest moderator: aloofsocialite



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am quite pleased to announce that aloofsocialite has joined the Spanish-English moderation team. 

Mike


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Bueno, don Aloof, ¡qué alegría y qué sorpresa! Bien calladito te lo tenías... 
No tengo mucho tiempo ahora, pero quería ser la primera en felicitarte.
Un abrazo


----------



## swift

¡Qué excelente elección!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Enhorabuena, campeón! ¡Será un placer trabajar contigo! (Y también pedirte tu ración *diaria* de chocolate porque eres el _newbie_...)

Un abrazo


----------



## Bevj

Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sowka

Welcome to the team, aloofsocialite!  Cheers


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome buddy


----------



## JamesM

Welcome and good luck!  Stock up on NSAIDs.


----------



## Cagey

Welcome, aloofsocialite. 

I am pleased that you are joining us.


----------



## Lurrezko

Conciso, atinado y con un español no nativo de los mejores del foro. Una elección excelente.

Felicidades


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

swift said:


> ¡Qué excelente elección!


I'm in total agreement. Total welcome!! Give the man three biscuits!
(Mind you, with nails like that, it's a wonder you can type at all ....)


----------



## amikama

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the team


----------



## aloofsocialite

Gracias por la bienvenida y por presentarme a los foreros Mike. Estoy muy contento de formar parte del equipo. 

¡Gracias a todos!

Thanks for the welcome and for introducing me to the _foreros_ Mike. I'm very happy to be part of the team. 

Thank you everybody!

Saludos a todos,

aloofsocialite


----------



## perpend

I would just give it an "aloof", if I could find that emogee. *congrats*


----------



## aloofsocialite

Thank you perpend.


----------



## Michelvar

wow, I didn't see this! A newcomer, and already banning spammers 

Welcome!


----------



## aloofsocialite

Thanks Michelvar.


----------



## Peterdg

Welcome!


----------



## araceli

Welcome!


----------



## aloofsocialite

*Gracias araceli, Peterdg. *


----------



## frida-nc

So glad you're now a moderator! Welcome!


----------



## aloofsocialite

Thank you!


----------



## roxcyn

¡Enhorabuena!  Gracias por ser moderador del foro.


----------



## chamyto

Congrats!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao time! Qualquer coisa é só dar um grito.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Muito obrigado Vanda, gracias roxcyn, chamyto. Les mando saludos a todos.


----------



## perpend

Okay. Go. Post. We really need to see you in action, aloof.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Hehe. You needn't worry perpend! Not all actions taken are visible to the naked eye. I've been quite busy since the change. 

aloof


----------

